# Watching UK Premiership Matches



## buyingabroad (22 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

Would appreciate some advice re the above. What's the better value way for watching matches? We can get NTL/UPC through MMDS or can get Sky via Satellite. It would be useful to know with/without digital as we could be tempted to upgrade the TV if there was no significant difference in monthly outlays. I ask the above as it has become rather complicated for me comparing the packages and also trying to keep up with who has what rights to the games. 

Separately, can one also get access to the Spanish and Scottish league games with both service providers?

Thanks for your help on this. My son will appreciate it....!

B.


----------



## guinang (23 Jul 2009)

I think the costs are equivalent, but Sky is a far superior service imo.  The big advantage Sky has is the interactive red button.  While it's not great during a game (different camera angle, player camera, etc), it's excellent on a Saturday evening.  You typically have your choice of 6/7 Premier League games that you can watch the extended highlights from.  If your son is a supporter of a particular club, it means that the sometimes short coverage offered by RTE2 or BBC1 on their highlights programmes can be avoided by using sky.

Also, on Champions League nights they have 6 or 8 games to choose from, again by using the Red button.


----------



## buyingabroad (23 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I thought the NTL package included HD....


----------



## pjmn (23 Jul 2009)

www.justin.tv - (free) .....


----------



## buyingabroad (23 Jul 2009)

pjmn said:


> - (free) .....



I have used this but quality is not great. Also hard to find a good stream for big matchs.


----------



## rory22 (24 Jul 2009)

ESPN are to show some of Setanta's games this year and have a new channel starting in August, Sky is producing the content for them in seems and the cost will be cheaper to existing sky customers for the new station, so it might be a consideration when deciding who you go with.

here is a link to games on sky and espn-
[broken link removed]


----------

